# Seaview bow light spotted



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

FYI I have been getting DVDs of all the old Voyage episodes from Netflix and I spotted another light in a few shots. Its on the bow and it really stood out in "Ghost of Moby Dick" (stop laughing already!) It glowed but not too brightly. Perhaps this small light is on so when someone is looking through the periscope in pitch black night, he can always tell which way is forward without taking his head out of the viewer. ?? I also have seen a small light on bow photos of modern attack subs. What the heck, I'm adding it to my model. Also note the two rearmost escape hatches. The one behind the missile doors is on the twenty missile surface model on TV but I did not see the between the fin hatch on any episode yet. I am on the fence about adding that one to my kit.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That's cool! Thanks...I love looking at that sub.

Steve


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

That may not be a bow light. Usually that is a prominent dark circle, I believe the head of a screw that holds the deck to the hull or whatever the deck was attached to (these DVDs reveal all sorts of detail that I'm pretty sure weren't meant to be seen). The hull underneath the deck must have been open somewhere on one of the 8 windows, as in some shots when the angle is right, you can see the light from the interior nose of the sub (?) leaking through (quite brightly) the forward-most limber holes as well. Could be light leaking through a deck screw that was not replaced? Then again, that dark circle could represent an un-lit bow light. On mine it's a little hatch for a marker buoy or something. 
The hatch between the fins may have been the hole to fit a tool to open the mini sub or flying sub hangar doors. They were cranked open manually from somewhere back there.
Edit: Just ffd thru the episode. Didn't see the bow light but the glow from inside through the limber holes is in almost every shot. Great fx shots! That's where I saw those holes on the hull between the prop tubes so clearly! Been a good five or ten years and I couldn't remember which episode I discovered them on. On DVD are they ever clear! And in the same shot, so are the rudders, and so is the wire steering the Seaview. Not only is there the large hole for (I guess it would be just the mini-sub hatch in the first season, if that's what it was used for) on top back, but you can clearly see one of the screws holding the access cover, as well as what looks could be a thick rubber gasket standing well proud of the front of the cover. 
You can also see a screw at the tip of the front of the deck and one on the hull just in front of that. The dark circle on the deck that I scribed in as a access plate or cover doesn't appear at all in this episode. ?? It would have been between the hatch and the sonar dome. On what is supposed to be the 4' 4 window from Allen's office, there was something small and round and bright where the old sonar dome would have been, something else small and round and bright where that dark circle would have been, and also a dark rectangular hatch on the fore deck.
I really liked this episode. Must re watch it.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

What web page is that image from?
Thanks


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

GForceSS said:


> FYI I have been getting DVDs of all the old Voyage episodes from Netflix and I spotted another light in a few shots. Its on the bow and it really stood out in "Ghost of Moby Dick" (stop laughing already!) It glowed but not too brightly. Perhaps this small light is on so when someone is looking through the periscope in pitch black night, he can always tell which way is forward without taking his head out of the viewer. ?? I also have seen a small light on bow photos of modern attack subs. What the heck, I'm adding it to my model. Also note the two rearmost escape hatches. The one behind the missile doors is on the twenty missile surface model on TV but I did not see the between the fin hatch on any episode yet. I am on the fence about adding that one to my kit.



One flaw is the refit Seaview had no sail windows.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

GForceSS said:


> FYI I have been getting DVDs of all the old Voyage episodes from Netflix and I spotted another light in a few shots. Its on the bow and it really stood out in "Ghost of Moby Dick" (stop laughing already!) It glowed but not too brightly. Perhaps this small light is on so when someone is looking through the periscope in pitch black night, he can always tell which way is forward without taking his head out of the viewer. ?? I also have seen a small light on bow photos of modern attack subs. What the heck, I'm adding it to my model. Also note the two rearmost escape hatches. The one behind the missile doors is on the twenty missile surface model on TV but I did not see the between the fin hatch on any episode yet. I am on the fence about adding that one to my kit.


WHERE CAN I GET THESE DRAWINGS???
they are awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Tho highly inaccurate for any version of the Seaview.


----------



## modelmaker 2001 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd also like to know where on the web I can find posted episode photos. I also used to have a link to a site where I could download whole episodes but, unfortunately, since I have a new computer, many of my old links have been lost. Does anyone know that site as well?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

If you look at the FX footage, particularly the endlessly repeated "Seaview hits a rock outcropping then crashes to the bottom" shot, it really looks like the "hatch" between the two upper rear fins is a toggle switch. I'm pretty sure one of these was also on the big "Vulcan"/City Beneath the Sea cargo sub miniature I got to look at too--I assume this was a switch, possibly for the bubble/propulsion jet in the engine tube of the 8-footer. I always thought it was some little observation dome as a kid but it definitely looks like a toggle switch when you watch these crash shots where the camera gets almost right between the fins.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I liked the idea of a bow light. Just the thought of more blinky lights got me thinking..... Did I get it right????


----------



## subcom117 (Apr 16, 2002)

Your observation is quite correct. According to Seaview Soundings Issue #3, modifications made to the Season two Seaview included:
The 8 1/2 footer received a toggle switch in the flying bridge opening itself as well as another between the tailfins. The pair of missile hatches fourth back from the sail had openings made to facilitate recharging of the air flasks.​


jbond said:


> If you look at the FX footage, particularly the endlessly repeated "Seaview hits a rock outcropping then crashes to the bottom" shot, it really looks like the "hatch" between the two upper rear fins is a toggle switch.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

teslabe said:


> I liked the idea of a bow light. Just the thought of more blinky lights got me thinking..... Did I get it right????


You got it perfect. What an artist!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

subcom117 said:


> The 8 1/2 footer received a toggle switch in the flying bridge opening itself as well as another between the tailfins. The pair of missile hatches fourth back from the sail had openings made to facilitate recharging of the air flasks.​


I've always wondered why two of the missile hatches had dark circles centered on them. Fun to know!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

modelmaker 2001 said:


> I'd also like to know where on the web I can find posted episode photos. I also used to have a link to a site where I could download whole episodes but, unfortunately, since I have a new computer, many of my old links have been lost. Does anyone know that site as well?


They have a lot of screen shots on the DVDs


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

model maker said:


> They have a lot of screen shots on the DVDs


Their all right here. MP :thumbsup:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/modern_fred/page7/


----------

